# 2004 gto recalls



## blkplude01 (Jan 12, 2006)

do you guys know of any recalls for the 2004 gto a4


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

There is a list of TSB's you can review..........not recalls though.
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=3392


----------

